# Humminbird 788ci problem



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

My 788ci is not getting a constant reading on my screen of the bottom, so I am also unable to mark fish. I get depth readings, temp, speed, etc but not a solid reading across the screen. Any ideas on what I need to do?









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

call hb they have resets you can do by their instructions.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Is your transducer set right ? All other functions would work, just wouldn't find bottom echo correctly, second, gain up, or sensitivity I mean. I have one an it works good, Mike


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thats usually the transducer. Use the restore defaults settings to make sure it wasn't anything you've changed. If still not working, I'd call Humminbird.

Toll-free: 1-800-633-1468
Monday - Friday
8:00am - 4:30pm CST


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to try and reset everything, and I'm due for a software update also. I'll try those and see what happens


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

has to be in water for correct readings.


----------

